# Control TIVO from another room



## timboreeves (Oct 29, 2006)

I have been searching for a control device like an infra-red eye thing to control the TIVO from another room. I used the search and found thread 320098 (can't insert a URL yet due to my newb status).

BUT it is not clear to me if this is the same question.

I have a TIVO and Sky Digibox downstairs, an RF cable running upstairs to a TV in my bedroom. I am happy to watch the same program upstairs as downstairs as I am only ever in 1 room! 

I want to control the TIVO from the bedroom so I don't have to run downstairs to change programmes.

I am wondering if the Satcure TV Link Plus is what I need, but I believe the TIVO remote is Irda and the vendor says TV Link Plus supports 'Infra Red'.

Help


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I used these with no problem to control the TIVO in my bedroom to my TV downstairs.

I have a coax line run from up there to downstairs, but I used to use another device from this same company (X10) that does video transmission. It worked pretty good but was interfered with by the microwave.

If you have a way for the audio/video to get to the other TV and only want to control it via remote.. I use these every day. They work great.

Bill

http://www.x10.com/products/x10_pm5900.htm


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, you need:

"tv link plus"... which is a mains operated box with IR wands that point to the tivo, 
it also goes into the coax lead. This controls the tivo.

a "tv link eye" in your bedroom ..thats a small coax-powered dongle that sends the IR signal down the wire.

Satcure sell both these in a package for £29.99, or you can get them on ebay etc too.
http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page3.htm#tvlink-plus

You can actually have more than one "tv eye"'s for each remotely connected TV, if you have several TVs

Its a good idea to buy more tivo remote controls as well, otherwise you'll forget which room you left the tivo remote in 

What people get confused with is that if you only have sky (and no tivo) then you can just
use a "tv eye" on its own, as the sky box has the receiver built in.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been using a OneForAll remote extender for years. Works fine. I got it from QVC for about £25.

The PowerMid as sold on the Satcure page is also good.

Both of these are wireless and have no "wands" which I think is a great advantage.


----------



## timboreeves (Oct 29, 2006)

This is great, guys, always good to have a choice of products. I will review the pros and cons and think about it.



mikeerr said:


> Its a good idea to buy more tivo remote controls as well, otherwise you'll forget which room you left the tivo remote in


 nice one. Thankfully, I just purchased a pair on ebay for £12. My current one has no numbers on the buttons any more, but I will still use it until my 1½ year old stops chewing the end.


----------



## timboreeves (Oct 29, 2006)

And its working :  doddle to set up after you get your mind around the &#8532;-size AAA cell battery.


----------

